# Bedding



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

Can anyone help with our bedding issue.
The 2 single bunk beds in the back of our flash 22 are 7 foot long. Can you get bedding this long?
The dogs according the boss have to comfy and tucked up at night.

looked after better than me.

best regards

Hessi :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't know why this is in music!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

probably me, thicko. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

rgds 

Hessi


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

With coats like that they don't need to be covered at night

I'd use sleeping bags to keep them out

:lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.anysizebedding.com/

D.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

We use sleeping bags. Simples.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hessi

Look in Ikea

Ian


----------



## kinell (Mar 9, 2013)

This is something I've been looking into. Ikea's maximum seems to be 200cm - about 6'5" and I too need 7'0". Sleeping bags are okay, but I want to cover up the God-awful upholstery.

Considering these people http://www.custom-bedding.com/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

is it bedding you want or covers for the upholstery ??

If covers what about the stretch covers for settees etc??

Aldra


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*doggy*

Should have got some smaller dogs, then like us they can sleep at the bottom and keep your feet warm :lol:


----------



## kinell (Mar 9, 2013)

aldra said:


> is it bedding you want or covers for the upholstery ??
> If covers what about the stretch covers for settees etc??


My take is, I have a bed and want to use it as a bed. I'm a "stick yer leg out when you get too hot" person and that's not so easy in a sleeping bag!

Complete re-upholstery is on the plan as I'm convinced these motorhome interior designers have several currys, a few kebabs, 15 pints then jump on half a dozen rollercoasters and base their designs on the ensuing vomit.


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

aldra said:


> is it bedding you want or covers for the upholstery ??
> 
> If covers what about the stretch covers for settees etc??
> 
> Aldra


Aldra,
it's bedding sheets for the mattresses

rgds

Hessi


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

kinell said:


> This is something I've been looking into. Ikea's maximum seems to be 200cm - about 6'5" and I too need 7'0". Sleeping bags are okay, but I want to cover up the God-awful upholstery.
> 
> Considering these people http://www.custom-bedding.com/


Kinell,
Found it last night along with some others, Jonic and Snuglux.
It's sheets and Duvets the wife wants to cover the mattresses on the bunk beds. The drop down bed is standard size so that is no problem.

best rgds

Hessi


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: doggy*



jonse said:


> Should have got some smaller dogs, then like us they can sleep at the bottom and keep your feet warm :lol:


Jonse
Our dogs can keep your feet warm, its just you have no feeling in them when you get up in the morning :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

best rgds

Hessi


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hessi

They are beautiful

I'm just picturing them wet or muddy on your bed

Shadow is not allowed on furniture or beds

he loves to swim

So we have a garage with wire internal doors to let him drip dry :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Hessi (Nov 6, 2012)

Aldra,
When its warm they like to go in for a dip, but they generally just sit in the water, but generally dry off walking or sitting outside.
It's when the weathers bad and you can't dry them properly that it becomes a pain in the backside.
The lower bunk in the back folds up and it creates a through garage area so like you we could do something with it.

with best regards

Hessi


----------

